
Interactive debugger considered harmful - Ace17
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/interactive-debugger-considered-harmful-ashish-hanwadikar
======
quickben
One day, when the author gets a bit more seniority, he'll learn what we all
had to learn at some point in our careers:

Don't write software that can't be debugged.

~~~
dozzie
One day, when the commenter gets a bit more seniority, he'll learn what we all
had to learn at some point in our careers: you don't always have the
possibility to run a stepping debugger (e.g. when serving network).

